

Candid thoughts about a $200 million dot.com bust -- The CueCat. - lightweb
http://whoishuttonpulitzer.com/2011/11/13/who-is-hutton-pulitzer-cuecat/

======
lightweb
Insider info about meetings and dealings with Microsoft, Warren Buffet, Mark
Cuban, Todd Wagner, and how the technology now powers more than 150,000,000
devices, yet the company still tanked. Very interesting info that has never
been revealed before.

